# sr20det with trans swap...which first?



## droppedmy240 (Sep 24, 2004)

i searched but no one seemes to have run into this before (or searching sr20det swap and trans swap with sr20det didnt show anything?) i have an automatic 240 and i want to swap it out for a 5-speed sr. Should i do just the normal 5 speed swap as the instructions on all the sites say or are there any extra ones because its the whole new trans? i'm not lookin for the swap instruction kuz those are everywhere, its just i cant find anyone doing an auto ka to a 5 speed sr and i wondered if the steps were any different. thanks for your help.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

they should b the same..i used to own a honduh that i converted from auto-manual..if u need some help let me kno


----------



## droppedmy240 (Sep 24, 2004)

well i assumed they would be the same since everything swaps over. But i dunno which trans to use as a mock up...if i use the sr would the measurements still be the same as the ka with just different hose lengths? i'm pretty sure thats all it will be, but its better to check b4 i start cutting. and one more question (i know this ones been asked but hey, it needs a short answer and i'm lazy right now) the driveshaft from my auto will be too short/long for the 5-speed one, and i dont belive a front clip comes with one, and no junk yards around here have 240's in em....so where should i go to get a good driveshaft? oh yeah, and one last question, what do you do with the leftovers of a front clip when your done with it? give it to a scrap metal collector or a junk yard or wut? thanks


----------



## 93'240sx (Oct 14, 2004)

*hi*



droppedmy240 said:


> i searched but no one seemes to have run into this before (or searching sr20det swap and trans swap with sr20det didnt show anything?) i have an automatic 240 and i want to swap it out for a 5-speed sr. Should i do just the normal 5 speed swap as the instructions on all the sites say or are there any extra ones because its the whole new trans? i'm not lookin for the swap instruction kuz those are everywhere, its just i cant find anyone doing an auto ka to a 5 speed sr and i wondered if the steps were any different. thanks for your help.


 i also have a 93 240sx and i would i like to know is where did u get info on how to change an auto tranny to a manual one. the transmission seems to sometimes slip when pressed on the accelerator it seems as it switchs into neutral. if u can help me plz reply back thnx


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

droppedmy240 said:


> i searched but no one seemes to have run into this before (or searching sr20det swap and trans swap with sr20det didnt show anything?) i have an automatic 240 and i want to swap it out for a 5-speed sr. Should i do just the normal 5 speed swap as the instructions on all the sites say or are there any extra ones because its the whole new trans? i'm not lookin for the swap instruction kuz those are everywhere, its just i cant find anyone doing an auto ka to a 5 speed sr and i wondered if the steps were any different. thanks for your help.


 No the steps are not any different from going KAauto to SRmanual trans.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> No the steps are not any different from going KAauto to SRmanual trans.


Listen to the man... He knows his shit!

Here you go 93'240sx:Opium's Auto to manual Write up


----------

